# Smoking Pork Tenderloin



## JGDean (May 5, 2007)

I have a 1.75 lb pork tenderloin seasoned and wrapped in bacon. I have a natural gas grill and want to smoke the pork. Can someone tell me the best way to do it? I have hickory wood chips.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2007)

You shouldn't smoke a tenderloin low and slow as you would a pork butt or shoulder.  It's too lean to survive.

Soak the chips in water for a half hour or so then wrap in foil to make a completely closed package.  Poke a few holes in the top of the bag.

Preheat the grill and place the foil packet on the lava rocks/flavorizer bars/or whatever is below the cooking surface and directly above a burner .  

When the smoke starts, adjust the grill to a roasting temperature and put the tenderloin on the grill.  Turn off one of the burners and place the tenderloin above the OFF burner.  This is cooking by indirect heat which will take a little longer and allow smoke to flavor the meat.


----------



## JGDean (May 5, 2007)

*Roasting Temp?*

350-375 F???


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2007)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 5, 2007)

This will cook quickly!! Don't over-cook! 145* to 150* in the thickest part.


----------



## JGDean (May 5, 2007)

Thanks much. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## JGDean (May 6, 2007)

*Good*

Put in the grill with 1/2 and 1/2 soaked hickory and mesquite 275 . Got distracted for a few  hours came back ... perfect


----------

